# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Waking up but the dream continues

## kiba166

recently when i wake up i realise that a small part of my dream carries on depending on when i wake up. for example i dremt my mum was in my bedroom putting clothes away in my drawers, i woke up because i actually thought she was. As i awoke i could still still my mum stood there, as eventually she just faded away. This morning i woke up seeing my sister just stood at the end of my bed, and then faded away. that f**ked me up, and thats why i decided to write this. anyone else had similar experiences?

----------


## drewmandan

Definately. I love when that kind of stuff happens. One time I woke up and saw a spider on my arm, but then the spider turned into a wasp, and then the wasp turned into a cobweb hanging on the wall behind my arm, and then it disappeared altogether. And this was real, in the sense that it wasn't a false awakening. It was more like a localized hallucination brought about by my brain transitioning from beta to alpha waves (or whatever).

----------


## kiba166

that pretty darn freeky! but cool at the same time. i guess when i leave the tv on and i dream about what i hear or dream someone saying what i hear, is the exact opposite of that. dreaming what isnt real waking to what is. do you see what i mean?

----------


## Delilah

Once I had a dream about spiders and when I woke up, there was a spider on the wall in front of my face the size of a small plate. As a reflex, I swiped at it with my hand and it disappeared.

----------


## Rachel

No, that hasn't happen to be, but I'd sure enjoy it if it did.

----------


## lucid4sho

Powerful hallucinogens are released during sleep, they are supposed to be instantly metabolized when you wake up, but several circumstances can cause them to linger for a moment. I think if you are not terribly bothered, then its not a cause for concern, although it can be a side effect of something. The hallucinations can happen in different ways. People with a disorder called night terrors will wake up to horrifying feelings sometimes accompanied by nightmarish hallucinations. I've had fairly benign visual hallucinations after waking up many times, they are usually enjoyable.

----------


## drewmandan

Another effect that I often get if I wake up too quickly is where objects appear to have distorted proportions, just like they sometimes do in a dream. Then once I do a double take they go back to normal.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Thats crazy, when I get up I usually see everything has a geometric pattern super-imposed on it, morphing and moving like water, its kinda beautiful if you ask me.

----------


## kiba166

> Thats crazy, when I get up I usually see everything has a geometric pattern super-imposed on it, morphing and moving like water, its kinda beautiful if you ask me.



thats pretty cool! like when  you see optical illusions that when you stare at them and look away everything is wavy?
maybe it because our minds is so used to seeing things like dreams. when looking at objects at a distance when waking up means our eyes have to re-adjust. giving wavy effects? if that makes sense.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Yea, for me its like a cool multicolored illusion, only its permanent sorta...let me explain...ever since taking lsd, i saw this pattern during the drugs effects, and its stuck with me ever since, when im awake, if i concentrate really hard i can make walls and floors move and have shapes on them, acid powers? lol

----------


## kiba166

> Yea, for me its like a cool multicolored illusion, only its permanent sorta...let me explain...ever since taking lsd, i saw this pattern during the drugs effects, and its stuck with me ever since, when im awake, if i concentrate really hard i can make walls and floors move and have shapes on them, acid powers? lol



so basically. all do lsd yeah? lol. 
thats cool but i aint taking any.

----------

